# mods I wanna do to my sentra



## Pelko (Apr 26, 2006)

yeah...I know I've been trying to sell it... but decided to keep it for about two more years...

I don't want my sentra to be a steet-ricer thing or anything like that, I'm trying to keep it reliable, nice-looking, and in good shape. Right now it has ~110,000 miles, but it's in showroom new condition.

This are the things I have in mind right now
-Tint the windows... at least 10%
- Get rid of the ugly hudcaps and paint the steel wheels white  

My questions are...
1. can the steel rims be easily painted with spray paint (can)?
2. What are some mods that are relatively inexpensive and won't mess up the car's reliability much? (aka. chips, intake, etc)

it has 126hp (right?) and I wanna get it between 140hp - 200hp ....IF 200hp is even possible with little money  

and...
3. how much can this tranny stand? (it's the auto.....sadly)
4. will the car be hard to sell with the mods? or should I just keep it? Because I plan on getting a wrx in the next 1.5-2 years





































The root I'm going to take after the Sentra


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

If you're gonna sell it in a couple of years, then save your money. Its much easier to sell a non-modded car, plus you can use the money you save as a down payment. If you must have something, go with the tint. I recommend 3M film. Adding performance is a money pit, but if you must, go with cheaper alternatives such as a custom exhaust from a muffler shop ($200-$250) and a JWT Pop charger ($100) as an intake, because its easier to install/uninstall. This will get you a good 10-15 horsepower.

DO NOT spray paint your wheels. Spray paint will peel off very quickly. If you want white rims, buy white rims.

One final word of advice if you do mod the Sentra... once you get the WRX, you're gonna wonder why you ever decided to put any money into a commuter car.


----------



## Pelko (Apr 26, 2006)

Well, it depends on how much money they're gonna give me for the car, if they offer me $1500, screw them... I'll keep the car until the wheels fall off. 

I don't wanna get new steelies, what's other way of painting them? I've seen some VW guys paint their steelies white (don't know with what) and they still look great.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

If you must paint your wheels, preperation is the key. Clean them completely including removing any wax. Lightly sand them with a fine grit paper, then paint. If you can find wheel paint in white, use that. If not, then clear coat them with clear wheel paint over the white.

BTW, IMO it will look pretty weird if the wheel color doesn't match the car paint.


----------



## Quatra05 (Oct 24, 2006)

don't paint the steelies, looks kinda weird. Plus, your gonna have to shell out Quite a bit of cash to get it in the HP range that you want


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

dont rattle can it! have a body shop or someone with a spray gun shoot them for you!
and have them clear coated! there is a flex agent they use for bumpers, you might ask them about that also!


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Come on SPEEDO, you work for a body shop? 

I've been rattle cann' wheels since the early 60s when painted wheels were still cool. It works fine if you pay attention to what you're doing. In fact I've had as much, or more, trouble with crevice rust on body shop painted wheels as the ones I've done myself.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Powdercoating is the only way to go for wheels.

Also 200 hp on your 1.8 isn't going to be easy, Cimmike had his boosted at 8 psi with some other mods and still was shy of 200hp.


----------

